# Hello



## Benny Dorm (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello Peeps,

Just joined having moved to the Silver Coast from Dubai and looking forward to contributing to the forum. My partner is from the Philippines and we wondered if there are any other Filipina's in Central Portugal and before anyone says, "try the Philippine Consulate in Lisbon", we have and its telephone is never answered.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Benny Dorm said:


> Hello Peeps,
> 
> Just joined having moved to the Silver Coast from Dubai and looking forward to contributing to the forum. My partner is from the Philippines and we wondered if there are any other Filipina's in Central Portugal and before anyone says, "try the Philippine Consulate in Lisbon", we have and its telephone is never answered.


Hi Benny and OH

Welcome to the Forum There are lots from the Silver Coast on here so help is not far away. Sorry i can't help with your question but Forums are the place to ask questions i do hope that you get an answer.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Benny Dorm,
Welcome to the forum from me. I don't know if there are any filipinas here, but there is an international ladies club that meet in the international hotel which is on the Tornada road that may be of interest to you. I have also noticed that quite a few people from the U.A.E. have started to come here lately ?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Benny Dorm said:


> Hello Peeps,
> 
> Just joined having moved to the Silver Coast from Dubai and looking forward to contributing to the forum. My partner is from the Philippines and we wondered if there are any other Filipina's in Central Portugal and before anyone says, "try the Philippine Consulate in Lisbon", we have and its telephone is never answered.


Hi Benny and OH

Welcome to the Forum There are lots from the Silver Coast on here so help is not far away. Sorry i can't help with your question but Forums are the place to ask questions i do hope that you get an answer.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

BennyDorm, are you Spanish ?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> BennyDorm, are you Spanish ?


Nice one Mr.Blueskies

Peterfc 666? " a super hero " just for today


----------



## Benny Dorm (Mar 24, 2010)

No, Why do you ask?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Because it sounds kind of Spanish !


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Telephone out of order*



Benny Dorm said:


> Hello Peeps,
> 
> Just joined having moved to the Silver Coast from Dubai and looking forward to contributing to the forum. My partner is from the Philippines and we wondered if there are any other Filipina's in Central Portugal and before anyone says, "try the Philippine Consulate in Lisbon", we have and its telephone is never answered.


Hi Benny,

Welcome to the site. We are living in the Philippines--where everything is out of order-not just the phones. Hahaha.

Hope you are able to find the info you are looking for. There is one Filipina in Portugal North that I know of. Send me a PM if you would like their email address.


Gene and Viol...


----------



## Keidik (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Benny, hope you enjoy your new life on the silver coast...Im in Malaga, Spain and always interested in how the two countries compare in regards to quality of life...Keep us informed!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Benny. There are many Philippine ladies living inthe Lisbon area. There is even a Catholic Mass once a month for the Phillipino community. PM me is you want further information. Where are you on the Silver Coast?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Benny Dorm,
> Welcome to the forum from me. I don't know if there are any filipinas here, but there is an international ladies club that meet in the international hotel which is on the Tornada road that may be of interest to you. I have also noticed that quite a few people from the U.A.E. have started to come here lately ?



*International Ladies of Caldas meet at the International Hotel the first and third Monday afternoon of each month at 3pm. 
*


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*welcome* www.international-caldas.eu

Membership of the club is open to women of all nationalities.

Coffee Afternoons twice a month on Mondays in Caldas. 1st and 3rd Monday. So next meeting is on April 5th at 3pm


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> I have also noticed that quite a few people from the U.A.E. have started to come here lately ?


its true, me amoung them, but some mates in the UAE Say things are really improiving now,, :flypig: but who knows


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Mayotom,

So are you saying that work wise things in the U.A.E. for expats are very bad now ?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Mayotom,
> 
> So are you saying that work wise things in the U.A.E. for expats are very bad now ?


Exactly that, A lot of people have left the City over the past 18 months, but from its current low things can only improve, the people who have remained are the one´s who are in a strong position to benifit from them and the area should emerge much stronger for it, however IMO it will never return to the sort of Tiger economy of the last decade, that was just unsustainable..


----------

